# SAL Professional Groomer Shampoo



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

One of the sample bottles of shampoo that we received at Nationals is called SAL Professional Groomer Shapmoo --Plumeria Plus. It says that it's a shampoo plus conditioner.

Anyway, I used this on Tilly and on Secret this past weekend and I really love the way their coat looks and feels and especially the scent.

Wanted to know if anyone has used this shampoo. I thought I might order a small bottle, but wanted to know if anyone has had good or bad experience from continual using.

Also at Nationals I received a sample bottle of Pure Paws Oatmeal Shampoo which I tried on Lacie (because she does have allergies). It seems to be working well, but wanted to know if others have tried this one too.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have never heard of SAL products but Plumeria scented...yummy!!!

A lot of people on SM use the Pure Paws oatmeal shampoo, and I think just about everyone who has tried it loves it. I remember Crystal talking about it, and I know there is an alternate shampoo if the oatmeal one isn't right for a specific coat type. It sounds like it's perfect for Lacie's coat, especially for her allergies.


----------

